# which UPS will perform my needs ?



## Techie_Geek (Jan 20, 2006)

My configuration is 

P4 3 GHz with Iltel 915GAV mb, the power requirements are ---

1.300Watt SMPS -----> contribute to 420 VA [Digit Calculation] 

2.Samsung Syncmaster 763MB Magic Bright 17" ---> 115 VA

3.Canon Printer xnui255 ----> 21 VA

these are connected to my 625VA BPE UPS, but everytime there's  a power failure the machine reboots .

I need a solution for this , as i want to connect two more things

1.Creative Inspire 5.1 5200  ---> 51 VA

2.ADSL Modem -----> 10 VA

Total = 420+115+21+51+10=617 VA


So should going for  a  800VA or 1000VA UPS solve my problems

If I do need a new UPS , which one should I Opt for ???

Do reply fast


----------



## choudang (Jan 20, 2006)

APC... go for it.....


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 20, 2006)

i have heard abt this prob frm quite a few frnds too
i think this is a prob in the circuit rather than lack of power

as for the new UPS , APC always


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 20, 2006)

does taking a new UPS solve this problem or should i need a new power supply , agood one , also


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 21, 2006)

APC Smart-UPS 750VA USB & Serial 230V has   Rs 8525/-

output Connections   	
(6) IEC 320 C13 	
(2) IEC Jumpers

whereas the 
APC BACK-UPS ES 650VA 230V INDIA has      Rs3200/-

(1) India 2/3-pin 6A (Surge Protection)   	
(3) India 2/3-pin 6A (Battery Backup)

So how do I use 3pin plugs on IEC connectors ??

Please suggest and help


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 21, 2006)

help guys, its urgent


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 21, 2006)

help guys, its urgent


----------



## choudang (Jan 21, 2006)

you will get the ext'n cord. or you will get from from market.. won't cost you too much ... below 100~ don't worry...


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2006)

warrior said:
			
		

> you will get the ext'n cord. or you will get from from market.. won't cost you too much ... below 100~ don't worry...



I have a related querry since I am also using a relatively uptodate system and a 17" CRT!

A 600 VA UPS does indeed work reasonably well but I feel it is not sufficient especially when there are power fluctuations. (Of course I know that the VA ratings are mostly up rated)

My question is whether using 2 separate UPSs for monitor and the system will be better since a 500 or 600 VA costs around Rs.2000 while one in the Range  of 750-1000 costs nearly 10000.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes you can buy two 500VA ups also. 

i use two ups's one 500va and one 700va.

500VA for cpu and 700 va for Monitor and additional cooling fans. It this does pretty good job for me.

Regards...


----------



## janitha (Jan 22, 2006)

shivaranjan.b said:
			
		

> Yes you can buy two 500VA ups also.
> 
> i use two ups's one 500va and one 700va.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but what I feel is that a modern CPU (system) consumes much more power than a 15" or 17" monitor. Or are you using a 19" or 21" ?.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Jan 22, 2006)

Sorry for the Goof Up.

it is 700va for my cpu and 500 va for my 17" Crt monitor.

My Config:
Intel Pentium 4 2.40 GHz (Northwood Core) OverClocked to 2.8GHz, On Asrock P4i65GV Mobo, 512 MB Transcend DDR 400 Mhz, 160 GB Seagate SATA HDD, 120 GB Samsung PATA HDD, GeForce FX5500 256MB GFX Card, LG GCE-8525B 52x32x52x CD Burner, Lite-On SOHW-1633S 16x48x32x48x16x DVD Burner, Creative 2.1 Inspire Series, 17" Samsung Syncmaster 793MB True Flat, Powered By 2 Microtek 600 VA UPS, 1 GB Portable Flash Drive, 10m Range Bluetooth Dongle, 4m Range Infrared Dongle, 25 in 1 memory Card Reader, Image Capturing: Sony Cybershot 5.1 megapixel DSC-F88, HCL Web Cam, Cooled By 9 fans, Running Windows XP SP2 and Windows 2003 Server (Enterprise Edition)

i get a backup time of 40 minutes to 45 minutes when the batteries are new.


Regards...


----------



## Huzefa (Jan 23, 2006)

Why not use an 500VA inverter in conjuntion with a UPS . It can give u a backup of nearly 2.5 Hrs to 3 Hrs on a single battery I use the PC and TV , buth run for at least 2.6 Hrs . I know what a UPS and Inverter is , but what is the main difference betn them ???


----------



## janitha (Jan 23, 2006)

Huzefa said:
			
		

> Why not use an 500VA inverter in conjuntion with a UPS . It can give u a backup of nearly 2.5 Hrs to 3 Hrs on a single battery I use the PC and TV , buth run for at least 2.6 Hrs . I know what a UPS and Inverter is , but what is the main difference betn them ???



Instead of using an Inverter in conjunction with a UPS it is better, technically and economically, to use a UPS which supports an external tubular lead acid battery. Based on the capacity of the battery in VA and the ability of the UPS to charge it, it can run for hours.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## countrock (Jan 23, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> Huzefa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gud idea..but i have never heard of any desktop UPS wich supports external batteries. only those very very expensive cummercial ones wich have 10-50 batteries. 

can u give a specific model no. and the price? wud be very helpful

thx


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Jan 23, 2006)

My friend has got this ups from Numeric which has external ports for adding external batteries.

See  Here for Details.....


Regards....


----------



## janitha (Jan 23, 2006)

countrock said:
			
		

> janitha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wrote that since I have been using a Safe Power 700 VA UPS (may not be available everywhere since it is "Made in Kerala")  which has provision and terminals for external lead-acid battery. It was my second UPS and have been using it for the last 6 years. I has 2 x 12V 7AH batteries which I had to replace 1 1/2 years back. It gives reasonable backup (for my purposes) and hence I did'nt connect an external battery till now. 

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 24, 2006)

Dear all,

 there's been a good discussion going on, can anyone give me the total consumption of my system at full load

My System is :

Intel Pentium 4 3.0 GHz (Prescott), On Intel 915GAV Mobo, 512 MB Hynix DDR 400 Mhz, 160 GB Samsung SATA HDD, LG HL-DT-ST CDRW GCE-8527B 52x32x52x CD Burner, Creative Inspire 5.1 5200, 17" Samsung Syncmaster 793MB True Flat, Canon xnui255 printer, ADSL modem

To be added soon : 

XFX GeForce 6600GT 256MB PCI-E
Sony Double Dual Layer DVDÂ±RW Writer DRU810A
VIP 400W SMPS + Additional Fans


I now have a BPE 625VA UPS, so would buying a 500VA UPS from APC fulfill all my present and future upgradation needs, or I need to go for a 700VA or 750VA UPS and discard the current one I am having


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jan 24, 2006)

will 2 500-600VA "NUMERIC" UPS workup to a 1000VA UPS
I'm asking this,b'coz i have got a 19" CRT,along with 6800GS,3500+Proccy,along with a MFD.....& more so as i 'm NOT getting a 1000VA UPS directly at my place

So,wiil the 500VA+500VA = 1000VA formula work out?


----------



## janitha (Jan 24, 2006)

TechGuru#1 said:
			
		

> will 2 500-600VA "NUMERIC" UPS workup to a 1000VA UPS
> I'm asking this,b'coz i have got a 19" CRT,along with 6800GS,3500+Proccy,along with a MFD.....& more so as i 'm NOT getting a 1000VA UPS directly at my place
> 
> So,wiil the 500VA+500VA = 1000VA formula work out?



You mau use them separately for the monitor and the system but I feel that in your case (3500+6800 GS etc.) higher capacity UPS is needed for the system. See, VA x Power Factor will give the Wattage and supposing PF is 0.6, the actual power of a 500 VA UPS is only 360 Watts.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 26, 2006)

some one pls answer my query


----------



## janitha (Jan 26, 2006)

Techie_Geek said:
			
		

> some one pls answer my query



From the earlier discussions, I feel you better buy a new 500 VA UPS of a reputed make like APC (few other good brands are also there) which may be connected to your Monitor only and connect all others to your existing UPS. I suggest this for one more reason which was not mentioned earlier. The initial starting current requirement (Surge Current) of the monitor is many times more than its normal current consumption.

This way you should get much better back up also.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 27, 2006)

went to the market and this is wat i got :

Microtek 800VA double battery       Rs 2200

APC 500VA                                  Rs 1800

APC 650VA                                  Rs 2650


keeping in mind the upgrades in the near future which I should go for ???

The initial suge current is not a problem, cause it's fed by mains, problem is that when current off occurs and CPU is idle it gives smooth backup, whereas when CPU is loaded say any Games or Photoshop etc going on, it just reboots the machine. And then provides 10mins of backup

Now that I want to keep the older UPS which of the above three should I go for ??

Do I need to change my SMPS during the graphics card upgradation ?

I presently have 3 fans, should I need more fans too ?


----------



## janitha (Jan 27, 2006)

[quote="is that when current off occurs and CPU is idle it gives smooth backup, whereas when CPU is loaded say any Games or Photoshop etc going on, it just reboots the machine. And then provides 10mins of backup

[/quote]

Does'nt this indicate problem with SMPS? This is only a logical doubt and experts pl clarify.


----------



## naveenchandran (Jan 27, 2006)

Always make sure you buy a 650 VA UPS. New computers need >500 VA for the Built in battery model.


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 28, 2006)

Techie_Geek said:
			
		

> went to the market and this is wat i got :
> 
> Microtek 800VA double battery       Rs 2200
> 
> ...


----------



## janitha (Jan 28, 2006)

Quality of Microtek I don't know, but being one with two batteries, it should give much more back up, though may not be double.

BTW, why should you use such huge fonts?


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 29, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> BTW, why should you use such huge fonts?



I posted it earlier and no one responded, so to make everyone see my question, the fonts are large


----------



## Chyawanprash (Jan 30, 2006)

dont bothr upgradin your ups. just overclock it and upgade its firmware. i overclocked my microtek 600va to 800va with default cooling. it gives me 1hr backup on my microtek 17'' monitor.


----------



## janitha (Jan 31, 2006)

Chyawanprash said:
			
		

> dont bothr upgradin your ups. just overclock it and upgade its firmware. i overclocked my microtek 600va to 800va with default cooling. it gives me 1hr backup on my microtek 17'' monitor.



I am not able to comment on this, but would very much like to hear comments from others!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 31, 2006)

Huh??!!! Overclocking UPS??!!! Good good... Now thats a first for me! Hehe..


----------



## janitha (Jan 31, 2006)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Huh??!!! Overclocking UPS??!!! Good good... Now thats a first for me! Hehe..



It may be better to give the UPS a daily dose of *Chyawanprash* so that it will OC better.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Techie_Geek (Feb 1, 2006)

Techie_Geek said:
			
		

> Techie_Geek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kannan (Feb 2, 2006)

I am using Numeric 1000VA UPS for similar configuration.

It gives me 20 to 30 mins back with full load.

The one notable feature in Numeric UPS is that it has LED Level indcator for both LOAD on Mains and Battery Level when on battery.

Note: I am using 19" monitor

*www.binarybits.net/scripts/trillianstatus/temp/status.png


----------



## janitha (Feb 2, 2006)

Kannan said:
			
		

> I am using Numeric 1000VA UPS for similar configuration.
> 
> It gives me 20 to 30 mins back with full load.
> 
> ...



How much did it cost?
V.Prem Kumar


----------



## Kannan (Feb 3, 2006)

Prem it costed me 9000 bucks.

*www.binarybits.net/scripts/trillianstatus/temp/status.png


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 17, 2006)

wow 9k...dats costly....
iam also looking for a new UPS,my current one makes the PC restart...
the configuration is almost similar except 2 HDD,PCI-Ex graphics card,2 optical drives,1 GB of memory nd all....


----------



## janitha (Feb 18, 2006)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> wow 9k...dats costly....
> iam also looking for a new UPS,my current one makes the PC restart...
> the configuration is almost similar except 2 HDD,PCI-Ex graphics card,2 optical drives,1 GB of memory nd all....



My 7 year old 0.7KVA went wrong beyond repair recently. It happened due to an inadvertant fooolish act done by me. (actually I kknew it was wrong) It twas that I connected my laser printer to it.

Now I am using one for my monitor and BB modem (Powercomm 600 VA, Rs.1900)
Second for the system only (Liebert-Emerson 600 VA, Rs.2200)

Both have input range from 140 volts which is important to me since in the evenings voltage comes down to even 165.

Anyway everything works well, but I haven't checked the backup yet.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## grinning_devil (Feb 19, 2006)

booked Numeric 1000 VA Digital Plus UPS... (will be home delivered tomm free of charge)
have two internal batteries/2 years warranty including battery
cost : 5500 including tax 

also enquired abt APC .. 1000VA costs 7000 + Tax

(( thanx to Kannan for making up my mind!! ))


----------

